# CÁC LOẠI SỮA CÔNG THỨC



## kidsseo09 (14/12/21)

Sữa công thức, còn được gọi là sữa bột trẻ em hoặc sữa bột cho trẻ sơ sinh, thường được làm từ sữa bò đã được điều chỉnh để làm cho nó phù hợp hơn cho trẻ. 
Hiện nay có một loạt các thương hiệu và loại sữa công thức có sẵn trong các hiệu thuốc, cửa hàng. Hãy luôn kiểm tra nhãn mác cẩn thận để đảm bảo bạn đang mua một loại sữa phù hợp cho bé.
Sữa công thức có 2 dạng khác nhau: một loại dạng bột khô bạn pha với nước, một loại lỏng sẵn sàng cho bé ăn. 
Sữa công thức dạng lỏng khác với sữa dạng bột ở điểm không cần qua giai đoạn làm thành bột. Vậy nên những thành phần dinh dưỡng tự nhiên có trong sữa được giữ lại tốt hơn, tạo nên sự tươi ngon và giúp bé dễ dàng hấp thụ nhiều chất hơn. Mặc dù sữa công thức dạng lỏng dễ dàng sử dụng, luôn có sẵn cho bé ăn và thuận tiện, nhưng nó có xu hướng đắt hơn và một khi đã mở ra, cần được sử dụng nhanh hơn.
Sữa Aptamil cũng là một loại sữa công thức rất được nhiều mẹ tin dùng. Nếu mẹ muốn tìm hiểu thêm về các loại sữa các loại sữa aptamil, ví dụ như sữa aptamil new zealand, mẹ có thể tìm hiểu tại đây!


​


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm (21/12/21)

Mặc dù sữa công thức dạng lỏng dễ dàng sử dụng, luôn có sẵn cho bé ăn và thuận tiện, nhưng nó có xu hướng đắt hơn và một khi đã mở ra, cần được sử dụng nhanh hơn.


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (22/12/21)

*Bố mẹ nên làm gì con phải ở nhà học online và sử dụng máy tính nhiều?*
 Dịch Covid ngày càng lan rộng, các con không được đến trường đi học mà phải ở nhà học online nhưng liệu bố mẹ có yên tâm ?
Khi học online trên mạng thì không tránh khỏi việc xuất hiện các link quảng cáo các trang web game, web đen gây, các con sẽ dễn bấm vào các link đó dù vô ý hay là hữu ý
Vậy làm thế nào để biết được con làm gì khi học và có biện pháp nào để con không vào được những trang web đó?
 Thấu hiểu những nỗi lo trên của các bậc phụ huynh, VTEC Software đã phát triển Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính #VAPU, là người bạn đồng hành của các bậc phụ huynh trong việc quản lý và giám sát con cái.
VAPU có các tính năng ưu việt:
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính gửi về hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
 Với hơn 10 năm phát triển, VAPU đã tích lũy kho dữ liệu 30.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, trở thành công cụ hữu hiệu được hàng chục ngàn phụ huynh tin dùng. Với VAPU, phụ huynh yên tâm cho con sử dụng máy tính, lướt web lành mạnh, dễ dàng theo dõi và quản lý việc dụng máy tính của con.
 Giá sử dụng full tính năng chỉ500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy inbox ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
---------
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
☎Liên hệ :
*  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978*
Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com
Website:http://www.vapu.com.vn/





​


----------

